# iPod Touch & iPhone Wallpaper



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm _really_ enjoying my new iPod Touch 32 gig. Very nice, very nice.

I hunted around for some free wallpaper images for it and I thought I'd share them. If you have some you'd like to share, why not post them here?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Here are some of my own pics formatted to be used as iPod Touch / iPhone wallpaper - download 'em if you want 'em eh?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

NIce pictures, Doug. There's about a million more in the Backgrounds app as well. Always updating.


----------



## fliming (Jan 13, 2011)

very very nice pictures specially the picture in which there is only one tree in the center. adorable.


----------

